# THE NEW PRO CHEF IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

oh... i am soooo happy. the new proffesional chef edition 7, is now finally availble to buy. i bought it today. it looks great. 

buy it.... you will love it.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

yes, this 7th edition is clearly 100% better i must say. i own pretty much all the editions of the pro chef. they do get better as they go. the 6th edition was kinda screwed up. the cia was pushed to publish this book due to time lines of the publisher and some push from the people up above. a lot of the recipes didnt get tested out and some major errors accured. 
also. the cia doesnt have a book for bakers and pastry people. all the editions pretty much just covered cooking. 

until the 7th edition came out. not only is it for the cooks but also the books has the pastry section in it as well. this is a very new thing for the cia to do. i am impressed.

also, this time they did it right i must say. all the recipes were tested by a certain group of people. no one pushed them to get this book out, which is good. 

another thing..... all the editions before this one were tailered for the professional chef or student but this time they have incorperated the home cook as well... making things simplier to understand. 

i know there are more diffrences but i havent had a chance to really look at the book page by page

another thing i should commend to them is that they tailered it also around the chef of today rather then the chef of yesterday. meaning they put more emphasis on the business aspect. the culinary math section looks really good while the culinary math section in the other editions are not good at all.

i would certinlly recomend you and everyone else buying this book. it is very very very good. you wont be disapointed.

another secret from the inside of the CIA.... they are coming out with a bakers edition soon. i am not sure when. hopefully in the next 3 years. 

also...... 3 of our wines teachers wrote a book called exploring wine a few years back. they just finished they 2nd edition and it is totally diffrent. is it betteR? i am not sure. i havent looked at it. i need to buy it. it just came out 2 days ago!!!

all this is soooo awesome.


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

I saw it for about $23 dollars off the cover here at Amazon.com. $42 dollars vs. $60 something.

[ September 17, 2001: Message edited by: solanna ]


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

yes, that is the book. it is sooo nice looking,

i am taking my copie back today to the book store becasue i hear that everyone that is enrolled in the cia will get a copie of it. beats paying 60 bucks


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi Isaac! I've got The six edition here in the kitchen,and this book is like the bible for me,hope i can get the new one. do you think i can get it at J.B.PRINCE via internet??, Thanks in advanced.
Chau!!


----------

